# EVL Wraith RTA



## Rob Fisher (19/7/21)

After the week's delay thanks to the looters, DHL finally got operational today and delivered! EVL Wraith from the UK!

I always had wicking and leaking issues with my previous EVL RTA's so I'm hoping those issues are gone! I didn't watch any build tutorials or reviews and just dived into the Wraith.

The tank has a bayonet-type locking system to opening and removing is a simple small twist. 

The refill is quite clever and what you think is the airflow control is an opening and closing ring for the refill. Turn the ring to show a hole on both sides... one side for the bottle spout and the other to release the air. It will take a bit of getting used to and I guess I was a little too eager the first time and made a bit of a mess.

The airflow is controlled by airflow plugs below the coil and you get six of them to go from MTL to RDL. I used the biggest airflow plug and it's a dash too tight for a perfect vape and I will try on my next build minus any airflow plugs like I do with my Skylines. The airflow comes from under the RTA via grooves under the base so mods with a catch cup (and not flat 510) will further restrict airflow. I hope there is no leaking through the airflow because that would be right into the 510.

The standard tank is very small and I bought the extended tank. I guess if you were MTL the small tank would be ok but for RDL it wouldn't last very long!

The drip tip it comes with is way too small for my liking and I guess more for MTL. I replaced it with a Siam tip.

How is the flavour you ask? And I guess that is the most important of all! The flavour is EXCELLENT!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (19/7/21)

What's the feedback this far Oom?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/21)

Resistance said:


> What's the feedback this far Oom?



The flavour is excellent... the airflow is not quite enough for how I like it and will try it later with no airflow plug. There has been no flooding or leaking now that I have worked out the refill system. I had to remove one wrap from my Aliens because the build space is limited so my coil is 0.35Ω but the flavour really is good.

My guess is it will be a real win for the MTL brigade as welL!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/21)

I'm not sure I'm gonna bond with the Wraith... the flavour is outstanding but the draw is a dash too tight and I get leaking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (21/7/21)

Pity . It does look nice. Hope you get it to work for you Oom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

